# Which version of windows for DAW?



## Dewdman42 (Nov 19, 2018)

Which version of MS windows are you currently using for DAW or VEP server?


----------



## jmauz (Nov 19, 2018)

Windows 95


----------



## MatFluor (Nov 19, 2018)

DAW: Win 10
Slave I: Win 7
Slave II: Win 10


----------



## bill5 (Nov 22, 2018)

oops, voted before I saw the question. I thought it was going to be "which would you recommend." 7, easily. 10 blows.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 22, 2018)

I guess it’s an open ended question. Are you using 10 but wish you could use 7 and why were you happier with 7?

Partly I am interested to hear how many people are still successfully using 7 without any problems or issues related to using old OS. Microsoft is going to discontinue support and security updates on 7 in a couple years.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 22, 2018)

I have 7 on my laptop and 10 on my desktop/DAW and Surface Pro 4. Must say I'm not missing 7 at all.


----------



## Olivier1024 (Nov 22, 2018)

Win 2k and Vista are missing
or not ...


----------



## Olivier1024 (Nov 22, 2018)

VEP server works well under Hyper-V.

Host Win 10 Pro - Guest Win 10 Pro with VEP server works well. Good solution if I need to move my Guest on another hardware with windows 10 Pro and Hyper-V.

Host Windows Server 2012R2 - Guest Windows Server 2012R2 VEP server works well. It's impossible to move my Guest on another hardware.

But Host Windows Server 2012R2 - Guest Win 10 Pro VEP server doesn't work as espected.

So Win 10 Pro is a very good solution.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 22, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> I guess it’s an open ended question. Are you using 10 but wish you could use 7 and why were you happier with 7?
> 
> Partly I am interested to hear how many people are still successfully using 7 without any problems or issues related to using old OS. Microsoft is going to discontinue support and security updates on 7 in a couple years.


Tragically I no longer have 7, has been that way for about a year, but had zero problems with it since it came out. Literally zero. Even if Win 10 wasn't a snooping info whore it's given me a wide variety of problems and I hate everything different about it from 7. As for no more so-called "security updates," IMO that's like saying "if you keep that older tank you won't get the kickstands that come with the newer ones." My new laptop will have 7. But to each their own.


----------



## Damarus (Nov 27, 2018)

No point in considering anything other than 10. Windows 7 support ends in 2020.


----------



## Pascal (Nov 27, 2018)

The standard version of Windows 7 use only 16g of ram. That's why I upgraded to Windows 10. Not sure about all the spec but you might want to go with the pro version if you go with windows 7.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 27, 2018)

Damarus said:


> No point in considering anything other than 10. Windows 7 support ends in 2020.


"Windows support" is an oxymoron, so IMO that's hardly a reason to abandon Win 7.  To each their own, but I've had a wide variety of issues with 10 and far from the only one...and that doesn't take into account their numerous attempts at snooping at your PC, the forced updates, etc etc. My next laptop will have Win 7 on it.




Pascal said:


> The standard version of Windows 7 use only 16g of ram. That's why I upgraded to Windows 10. Not sure about all the spec but you might want to go with the pro version if you go with windows 7.


Not quite but it is an excellent overall point and consideration. Basically get Win 7 pro or higher and your limit is 192GB.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 27, 2018)

part of why I asked the question is because I have a 10 year old gigabyte motherboard that does not officially support Win10. They tell me, enthusiastically, from Gigabyte support, that it should only be used through Win7. That being said, I installed win10 on it, including the intel chipset that is designed for windows 7/8, and Win10 seemed to install ok, and all the drivers work and so far so good... But if I really wanted to be correct, I would stick to Win7 on it. However, I do not know what the state of affairs is for all the latest AUDIO software running on Win7. I will be using it rarely as a VEP slave. its also very difficult to get a win7 installer and license now. Win10 is easy to get and I already have one license for it.

I'm also just generally curious what people in the windows world are running for their OS.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 27, 2018)

If you might be in the market for a new system, it's still rather easy to get Win 7 on it FYI. That's my plan.


----------

